# Build/Cheap IR laser?



## zoe17 (Dec 9, 2009)

Any advise on how to build a cheap IR laser for use with NV? I saved for years to buy NV and now want a IR laser but sheesh I am poor. Any links?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## eygen (Dec 10, 2009)

zoe17 said:


> Any advise on how to build a cheap IR laser for use with NV? I saved for years to buy NV and now want a IR laser but sheesh I am poor. Any links?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



there's no way to do it *cheap, *but the cheapest would still be to buy a IR module and make a shell with batteries yourself.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm curious, why can't someone just take the crystals out of a cheap green laser?


----------



## eygen (Dec 11, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I'm curious, why can't someone just take the crystals out of a cheap green laser?



He could, but because it's cheap it might be hard to remove (loads of glue), and if you don't know anything about the voltage you don't know what resistor to put in. Besides that, making an IR laser from a green laser...I don't know if that's possible :thinking:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 11, 2009)

Ah, besides, those IR pump lasers in green lasers can be hundreds of mW, too much for OP's application.


----------



## proud2deviate (Dec 11, 2009)

There are plenty of sources for IR diodes out there. After that, all you need is a module, a driver, and a host. How much power do you want? 

Gutting a cheap green pointer is actually a good idea.


----------



## acourvil (Dec 12, 2009)

Someone over at the Talon Air Gun forum just did a mod to make a red laser sight into an IR laser sight. Not sure if you have register to see it, but registration is free.


----------

